# 6" or 8" stacked dado set for Bosch 4100



## crazybrit (Dec 9, 2012)

I've read lots of posts recommending 6" dado for jobsite saws due to low power but these saws are always 1.5-2hp. I've also read posts recommending 6" for direct-drive saws, but I'm not sure if this is because then tend to be in this hp range?

I have a Bosch 4100. Supposedly it's rated at 4hp but it is direct drive.

I'm looking to buy my first dado set to play around with and was thinking of getting the Oshlun http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012YILDQ

I can't imagine that I'll ever need to cut a dado deeper than 1-1/8" and the 6" will put less stress on the motor but if the 4100 has plenty of power to handle the 8", I thought maybe I'd get the 8" Oshlun (or maybe the 
DEWALT DW7670, I guess all the closeouts on the equiv Delta 35-7670 have ended).

Any advice?

From the customer images (for the 6") it seems the Oshlun might now come with a decent case http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0012YILDQ/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_3?ie=UTF8&index=3


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

For that saw I'd be inclined to go with a 6" set. AFAIK the Bosch has a 15 amp motor, which is realistically just about 1.5 usable sustainable hp. If it was really 4hp, it'd be run on 220v.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

the only advise i ever give when it comes to blades is you get what you pay for. good cuts and dados have more to do with the blade then the saw. i have owned many dados over the years and wish i would have spent the money up front to buy a good one to start with. I happen to be a big fan fo the forest and frued brands when it comes to blades. you are also best off with a 6 inch set on a saw this size so you dont over work the motor.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Bear in mind on many jobsite saws you can't put the entire stack on there, some only go to a half inch at most. Depending on the arbor. I know that the Bosch is probably the best jobsite saw, but I would be inclined to go with the 6. I use a 6 on my jobsite saw and it does just fine, I can only cut a half inch at most, just take a couple more passes. 6 is much less weight on the smaller saws


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I use a bosch 4100 table saw and 8" dado stack. More than enough power, cut dados like butter.

My thought was to turn this saw into a dedicated Dado saw when my Cabinet saw arrives.


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a bosch 4100 with the 6" oshlun dado stack. It perfromed great. I went with the 6" because I didnt want to run the risk of bogging down the saw with an 8". I also have the Oshlun box joint 8" and the Bosch ran that just fine. I think as long as you dont take deep wide cuts you could get away with the 8", but the 6" will pretty much do everything you need and its less expensive. When I got my new saw I bought an 8" Oshlun only because I couldnt use my 6". I think they are great blades for the price, nice cut leaves very small bat ears. I read a comparison of the Frued, Oshlun and the Dewalt and they took a picture showing the bat ears left by all three, the oshlun was the smallest. Either size will work, mostly just preference as to how big a diameter you want.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the 4100 with the Diablo 8" dado set. I've had no issues with the saw bogging down. I'm not cutting full-capacity dados in hard maple, but I've put it to good use. I had to notch out the bottom of a red oak newel post a few weeks back, taking out a section about 4" wide by 2" deep. I made a couple passes at it and had no problems.

The 4100 can handle the 8" no problem. Don't force the wood through, and listen to the saw.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I also have the 4100 and use an 8" dado stack. Two, in fact.
I use a cmt set from the lowe's clearance a while back, and this delta/dewalt set. IMHO, the oshlun is ok, but not for the price. The delta/dewalt is probably the best deal on a good dado set.

One more thing is to look at the chipper design; chippers with full bodies, even at 6", don't really give much of a weight savings on an 8" set that uses the cross plate style.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"I read a comparison of the Frued, Oshlun and the Dewalt and they took a picture showing the bat ears left by all three, the oshlun was the smallest."*

Here are a couple of pics of cuts by the Oshlun and the DW done on the same TS by "Lumberyard" over at Woodnet. In my experience, the DW leaves a cleaner cut than the lower priced Freud set. Based on Lumberyards comments and pics, it appears that it's cleaner cutting and leaves smaller bat ears than the Oshlun too.

DW/Delta:









Oshlun:









crazybrit - If you decide to go with an 8", I'd swing for the 7670 set. If not, the Oshlun 6" is fine.


----------



## crazybrit (Dec 9, 2012)

I ended up picking up the last Delta 35-7670 that Cripe had.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I have the 6" Oshlun set from amazon. I've only used it a few times so far, but it seems pretty nice and well made.


----------



## cde (Jun 12, 2014)

I"m going to follow crazybrit a bit here. I just picked up a 4109, and am doing a fence project that needs a 7/8 wide by 1/2 inch deep dado cut in a 4×4 cedar post, a bunch of them. Since it is soft wood, can I go 1/2 inch deep on one pass, or do a couple of them. I Know I"ll have to de a couple of passes because of the max width being 3/4 on the bosch. So, What stack would be advisable? Thanx folks.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I just built a replacement mailbox post and had to cut half laps in a pressure treated 4×4. I used a 3/8" wide dado and made multiple passes at full height, which was around 1 3/4". No problems. You can go 1/2" in one pass, I've done that in harder woods than cedar. If I was doing a 7/8" wide dado, I'd set my stack at 1/2" so I could do it in 2 passes, with a little overlap.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Keep in mind, when using jigs, the dado will be raised as much as 3/4". For this reason, using a six inch dado to cut box joint in 1" material just isn't going to happen. Said another way, I have to pick up an 8" to keep my six inch wobble and stacker dados company.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I have the Saw Stop 1.75 contractor saw. It only has a brake assembly for a 8" dado set. I have had no problems with full 3/4" dadoes in Oak and Hickory.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Also keep in mind, though the eight inch could be used to take off more material, I and most others would seldom or never use it to that capacity. Rather, it is used to get past the jig, as I noted above.

One exception might be mortise and tenons. However, even an eight inch may not be enough to handle two inch wide and thicker stock. I end up making three passes with my stock ten inch blade, instead.

I have a three horse, but I'd still be inclined to take a couple passes, whether I was using a dado or a standard blade.


----------

